# Funchal - One of 10 worst airports to land at.



## BOXtheFOX (3 Sep 2007)

I see that Aer Lingus have started a scheduled flight to Funchal. This airport is said to be one of the 10 worst airports in the world to land a plane at. Like landing on an aircraft carrier. Apparently the airport only allow the flight captains to land the planes. With all the new destinations now becoming available including Funchal, do all Aer Lingus/Ryanair pilots get special training/practice at each and every airport or do they just head in the direction of the airport and ...........


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> ...or do they just head in the direction of the airport and ...........


 
Was it last year or 2005 that a Ryanair pilot mistook an old military airport for the City of Derry Airport adn landed his plane plus passengers there?!?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

Actually he wasn't actually a _Ryanair _(staff) pilot - he was a pilot with a charter airline (_Eirjet_) conracted in by _Ryanair_. See .


----------



## bacchus (3 Sep 2007)

> Funchal airport was infamous for its short runway built on a high embankment, falling away abruptly to the sea. The largest airliners which used the airport were the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737.
> Recently the runway has been realigned and extended to 2.7km, allowing
> almost any modern airliner to visit the island.


 
I do not think it is part of the "10 worst" list anymore

For info, Dublin Airport longuest runway is 2637m. 

You are clear to land now...


----------



## Guest111 (3 Sep 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I see that Aer Lingus have started a scheduled flight to Funchal. This airport is said to be one of the 10 worst airports in the world to land a plane at. Like landing on an aircraft carrier. Apparently the airport only allow the flight captains to land the planes. With all the new destinations now becoming available including Funchal, do all Aer Lingus/Ryanair pilots get special training/practice at each and every airport or do they just head in the direction of the airport and ...........


 
I have visited the island many times and have not noticed anything unusual when taking off or landing. As Bacchus said the runway was extended to facilitate larger jets. The airport itself is well run and a pleasure to travel through (especially when compared to the nightmare out in North Dublin!)


----------



## Mpsox (3 Sep 2007)

the runway extends out into the sea, the plane approaches from over the sea and it looks as if you are going to land on the water as you come in as you can't see land. It's not scary and is a fine small airport, way better then Dublin


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

Mpsox said:


> the runway extends out into the sea, the plane approaches from over the sea and it looks as if you are going to land on the water as you come in as you can't see land.


Lots of other airports like that - _Faro, Nice, San Francisco _etc.


----------



## CharlieC (3 Sep 2007)

Doesn't look that tricky to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Ad4y9hPE4


----------



## Deirdra (3 Sep 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> ... do all Aer Lingus/Ryanair pilots get special training/practice at each and every airport or do they just head in the direction of the airport and ...........



No, they get a free holiday there for every 1,000 safe and successful landings  

Seems to be good feedback about the airport from passengers - it's clean and quick. Better check it out it person, me thinks.


----------



## demoivre (3 Sep 2007)

Hong Kong looks like a fun place to fly in to also !


----------



## Deirdra (3 Sep 2007)

demoivre said:


> Hong Kong looks like a fun place to fly in to also !



That's the old airport.


----------



## olddog (4 Sep 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I see that Aer Lingus have started a scheduled flight to Funchal. This airport is said to be one of the 10 worst airports in the world to land a plane at...........



Look on the bright side BOXtheFOX, nobody is actually forcing you to go there. 

Its only for those that like that sort of thing


----------



## BOXtheFOX (4 Sep 2007)

olddog said:


> Look on the bright side BOXtheFOX, nobody is actually forcing you to go there.
> 
> Its only for those that like that sort of thing


 
Couldn't resist the Aer Lingus offer of €35 each way and I was able to rent an apartment for €490 for the week. I guess I will have to grin and bear it.......www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=0fZEImR9-IU


----------



## Guest111 (4 Sep 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Couldn't resist the Aer Lingus offer of €35 each way and I was able to rent an apartment for €490 for the week. I guess I will have to grin and bear it.......www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=0fZEImR9-IU


 
Where did you rent the apartment do you mind me asking?
Sounds like a good deal


----------



## redchariot (4 Sep 2007)

Bloody hell; don't think I will be going there in a hurry. Sod the cheap holidays


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2007)

redchariot said:


> Bloody hell; don't think I will be going there in a hurry. Sod the cheap holidays


Have you never had a dodgy landing in _Dublin _due to bad weather/crosswinds?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 Sep 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> Where did you rent the apartment do you mind me asking?
> Sounds like a good deal


 
Sent you an email re same.

Box


----------



## z109 (6 Sep 2007)

Deirdra said:


> That's the old airport.



Indeed,  could happen if you weren't careful (at the old airport).


----------

